# Question about legally raising chickens.



## kgbradford (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello everyone. I live in Greenwich, Ohio, a urban village. Right now, I'm not sue if I am allowed to raise chickens so I was wondering if someone could help me out. I sent my village administration an email but I'm still waiting to hear back. What do make of the following ordinances:

I found the following ordinance which seems to disallow the raising of chickens:

618.15 KEEPING OR HARBORING CERTAIN ANIMALS.

No person shall own, keep, harbor or otherwise have control of any of the following animals at any premises, or on any property, public or private, within the corporate limits of the Village:
(1) Horses, cattle, swine, poultry, sheep and goats;​
However, I also found the following ordinance and was wondering if this applies as an exemption to allow for those who choose to raise chickens for the purpose of self-sustainability:

SECTION 401 AGRICULTURE
Land in any district may be used for agricultural purposes. Land and buildings used for agriculture purposes are exempt from Zoning Code Regulations pursuant to Ohio R.C. 519.121. "Agriculture" shall include agriculture, farming, dairying, pasturage, apiculture, horticulture, floriculture, viticulture, silviculture and animal and poultry husbandry. Also normal accessory uses, excluding stockyard operations and slaughterhouses.​
Does anybody have idea if this allows me to have Backyard Chickens?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I doubt it. That last is probably aimed at properties that are already zoned for agriculture. In some areas where houses grew up around small farms, the farms were grandfathered in to remain ag.


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

I would make a phone call to my city council if I were you. I had chickens when I moved and we sought out properties that were out of city limits that let you burn trash, have chickens etc..I hate that some communities find chickens as a nuisance. They are sure better than a barking dog for 3 hours in the middle of the night!


----------



## ChickenDaddy (Apr 12, 2015)

I would move to a place where your self sustainable needs are met


----------



## trottier911 (Nov 1, 2016)

I would have rather chickens as neighbors than barking dogs and cats roaming around all night!!!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

kgbradford said:


> Hello everyone. I live in Greenwich, Ohio, a urban village. Right now, I'm not sue if I am allowed to raise chickens so I was wondering if someone could help me out. I sent my village administration an email but I'm still waiting to hear back. What do make of the following ordinances:
> 
> I found the following ordinance which seems to disallow the raising of chickens:
> 
> ...


I'll bet the first ordinance may have roosters on it. The second ordinance is good but it should have a minimum acreage , like 5 acres. Let us know what they say.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

In Butler Co where I lived before here you needed 3 acres or more to have chickens.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Here , out in a neighborhood of 1 plus acre minimum, we can have 2 horses, hens, no goats or pigs. Poultry would probably cover exotic birds as well. We can zone agricultural, but we'd need 5 acres.

If your neighborhood has chickens in it, then you may have a good chance at filing for an allowance that means that you should be able to have what your neighbors have.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I should be ok at the 200 max for my property size,.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nm156 said:


> I should be ok at the 200 max for my property size,.


Smart alec.


----------

